# EZ car care products



## 16 sport

Hi just a quick question to see how many of you use ez carcare products and how do you find them, are they good value for money, is their products any good or better avoided?

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo

I've used a shampoo of theirs it performed well and the scent was amazing but you had to use so much product it didn't last at all. 

Gonz.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

another one who's used some of their bits, they're very good for the money, cherry bomb shampoo was particularly good one for me! keep an eye for discount codes too as they have them regularly


----------



## Taxboy

I quite like their qd. Seems very effective at removing bird mess 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

There QD gloss boss was worth a shout. Was impressed with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Iv'e tried a few bits of theirs, Chrome (spray wax), Voodoo (magical QD), Fusion (spray on sealant), Gloss Boss (QD), Wheel armour (wheel protectant), Geo Gel (wheel cleaner), Cherry Bomb (shampoo) and to be honest the only ones worth a small mention is the shampoo and Gloss Boss.

I sold them all after one or two washes as I just wouldn't use them.

Get what you pay for I suppose.

People swear by them on Facebook ans they get a lot of attention but I would guess thats because they price their products at a good level.


----------



## s70rjw

Arctic meltdown snowfoam did a decent enough job. I tried a few of their shampoos but they were nothing special.


----------



## -Kev-

Are their products designed and made from scratch for them or by them? Im very sceptical of these smaller brands..


----------



## Moet1974

-Kev- said:


> Are their products designed and made from scratch for them or by them? Im very sceptical of these smaller brands..


A simple request of a MSDS usually reveals the uniqueness of their products or NOT!!! :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

From what I've seen just another AD... forgot I'd tried the Arctic meltdown too, pretty average tbf I've used worse!


----------



## ad_182_uk

LewisChadwick7 said:


> From what I've seen just another AD... forgot I'd tried the Arctic meltdown too, pretty average tbf I've used worse!


a year later but what do you mean by another 'AD'.

my experience is as follows with the EZ line;

glue and tar remover - seems really strong, leaves a right mess that needs cleaning off with something you dont mind throwing away after. Tends to eat through the supplier spray head after one use rendering it useless

supercharged shampoo - states one capful to washbucket, either the washbucket needs to be the size of a coffee mug or they used a different cap to the one supplied. so basically you have to use alot of product compared to what they say, making its price point not as economical.

fusion spray and rinse sealent - their take on the likes of wet coat from gyeon but it left my car in a horrific mess of hard water spots that i have never experienced before. I dont know if this is due to the car already wearing a layer of collinite and this causing a reaction or if its just a naff product. i need to try on a bare surface i suppose

gecko window cleaner and sealent - seems fine! decent spray head on the pro size

wheel armour - wheel spray sealant, gives a decent finish just spray onto the alloy and buff. i notice the product tends to seperate though and bits of red dye just float about. protection is weak but reapplication takes seconds anyway so not bad.

the company ofter runs big sales which is when i bought the above - i think at full price you mayaswell get something from the bigger brands that are tried and tested.


----------



## bigbruiser

Another auto allure to me....products are decent/midrange enough spoiled by constant sale after sale and you end up getting screwed over if you buy at the wrong time...


----------



## Pinny

Not for me. Alot better products out there. All imo ofcourse.


----------



## dave-g

Nardo is a great liquid wax/sealant. Lasts well for the price too!


----------



## Dan6416

I have there Snow Lance and not used it yet the last 3 weekend we have had bad weather


----------



## phantomx0_1

Is this just car care snobbery going on here or are they that bad


----------



## Fatboy40

phantomx0_1 said:


> Is this just car care snobbery going on here or are they that bad


They're not bad (other than their ceramic coating which is terrible), just somewhat average products, many of which you can buy straight from the manufacturer for cheaper.


----------



## Andyblue

I’ve seen a few of their products and considered some on occasions, but always read mixed reviews / thoughts on them...


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bought a couple of bits.

The shampoo. Smelt nice was okay.
Tar and glue. Really strong, wouldn’t use again.
Wheel cleaner. Yeah pretty decent.


----------



## straight6hatch

I can agree with most people on here regarding their products. I would summarise them as: Okay, but not good. 

Had Geo Gel wheel cleaner (5L). Works fine but needs agitating quite a bit and a fair amount of product to work.
Wheel Armour (Wheel Sealant). Again, easy to apply as someone said. Not convinced it actually helped repel dirt and grime all that much. Have since ceramic coated my wheels. 
Fallout Remover. I've had 2x 5L bottles of this. It will be my last. Its not a bad product by any stretch of the imagination but you have to use so much for it to work to its full potential it becomes uneconomical (also mentioned by someone else above). 

Overall, good but not great. I find other products far easier to use and much more economical on the whole. Different strokes for different folks! Give them a whirl and see for yourself


----------



## Yellow Dave

They all seem to do an average to decent job. Of those that I’ve tried none have wowed me but I’d happily use them again, at the right price. 

Never pay full price for their stuff. They often do 50% or something like buy 500ml and receive a 1L product or even buy 1L get 5L! Makes you wonder how much the products are costing them.


----------



## SteveW

I got sucked in by one of their "sales" on facebook and bought 5ltrs of Gloss Boss QD for £24.99.

It's actually quite a good product, although it does need another buff off once applying which my previously used QDs didn't need - but that aside it does give a nice finish for the price. i wouldn't pay the full £50 for the 5 ltrs though.

I also thought I'd try their Citrus pre wash when it was on offer for £19.99 and I've found that to be not too bad, again, for the price. I use it at 10:1 dilution so 5ltrs will last me a while.

The only other thing I've tried is Reigning Iron fallout remover as I got a "free" 500 ml with my Gloss Boss order. Again, it's OK I guess.

I've no urge to try any of their waxes or shampoos, I'm happy with the stuff I currently use in that respect.

As others have said, for the (never full) price their stuff is perfectly acceptable I think - but it doesn't take long to realise that they are ALWAYS running various offers, so you'd be crazy to ever pay full price for anything....


----------



## RS3

I bought a load of their wash mitts and pads when they where on sale on ECP for about £3 each a year or 2 ago and they have all been great.


----------



## SteveW

They're currently running a 50% off all 5 litres at the mo for anyone who's interested.

No idea how long the offer will last for, but if you miss it this time it'll be round again soon enough.

I think they're the DFS of car cleaning products :lol:


----------



## Dipesh

I've never tried but on social media, these guys get roasted for being watered down and poor service. Also if you be ever so slightly critical, you get banned from their group


----------



## SteveW

Dipesh said:


> I've never tried but on social media, these guys get roasted for being watered down and poor service. Also if you be ever so slightly critical, you get banned from their group


Like with any high volume manufacturer/reseller, you're going to get errors from time to time.

I've only ordered twice from them but both orders have been fine, and delivered within a few days.

from reading posts on their "detailing" facebook group, others have had to wait weeks though.

Plenty have had the wrong stock sent to them - but these are usually rectified quite quickly from what I've read.

There are an awful lot of fanboys in their group who use nothing but EZ products and won't have anything good to say about anything that _isn't_ EZ - and many are pro detailers/valeters too apparently.....


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Both of my neighbours use a detailer who was chatting to me about what products I use etc. He was honest and told me that he uses pretty much exclusively EZ Detailing products because they are so cheap that he can make decent money on a job when using them. As he said, there’s nothing in my collection that he’d replace with them but for a guy trying to make a few quid then they’re good enough to do a decent job but be at the right price.


----------



## beambeam

SteveW said:


> I think they're the DFS of car cleaning products :lol:


This. Started to wreck my head by bombarding my social media and emails with offers once I had ordered a batch of stuff recently. Found some of it alright, sub zero snowfoam was rubbish but I suspect I will need to mix a stronger solution of products in future. You live and you learn with products I believe so I'll use it up and move on to other brands.


----------



## Fatboy40

Chris Donaldson said:


> Both of my neighbours use a detailer who was chatting to me about what products I use etc. He was honest and told me that he uses pretty much exclusively EZ Detailing products because they are so cheap that he can make decent money on a job when using them...


They're at the cheaper end of the market but I'll be blunt and question the logic of this "detailer" as I'm not aware of EZ Car Care offering trade accounts with discounts.

They could get even cheaper bulk products by going with people like A Chem and Car Chem and increase their profits further. For example A Chem's Jelly Bean Shampoo is as good as Adams shampoo, but it costs substantially less and you can get it in containers of 25L, and with a trade account the price of this will peanuts.


----------



## CGD

I've tried several of their products over the past year or so, but found that there appears to be more hype surrounding the product based on savvy marketing than on actual product performance. I'm not saying the products are poor by any means, just that there are better options out there to spend your hard earned on.


----------



## vectra

I have tried EZ Gentlemans shampoo, to be honest I have no complaints with it.


----------



## Yellow Dave

CGD said:


> I've tried several of their products over the past year or so, but found that there appears to be more hype surrounding the product based on savvy marketing than on actual product performance. I'm not saying the products are poor by any means, just that there are better options out there to spend your hard earned on.


What have you tried?

When discounted, so every other day, the products I've tried have been sufficient for the price paid. At full price I wouldn't be impressed. 
GTR seems pretty powerful. 
Hydra soap. Haha leaves now protection or beading behind that I can see. But as a cheap shampoo it's well lubricated and cleans ok. 
Insta gloss. A glorified demon shine but works well
Reigning iron V1. Pretty poor to average, but V2 is now released
Reset seems to do a half decent job of cleaning off worn out wax, like washing the car with APC
Original ceramic and synthesis waxes. Great initial beading. Fantastic evening. Couldn't get them to last past 2-3 months.
Fusion. Just like most other generic spray on rinse off sealants. Works ok
Citrus pre wash. Again just like most other citrus offerings.


----------

